

Twitter Symbols - oppilman
http://twsym.com/index.php

======
jerhinesmith
While I certainly am not questioning the potential uses of this, it also gives
me have horrible flashbacks to the days of using MSN Messenger -- when 75%+ of
my contacts felt it necessary to have to at least two smiley faces, three
hearts, and a music note on either side of their actual name.

------
BorisBomega
Wow, we launched this like 2 years ago (okay, September 16, 2008 to be exact)
at TwitterKeys.com. Was wildly popular for a week or two and then died off.

------
apgwoz
This is potentially really handy, but it failed my math test:

    
    
       ∃ x | x ∈ ℝ
    

But, then again, it's Twitter, not Mather.

------
kaddar
At first, I asked myself "why shouldn't I just use the character map
application built into every (windows) pc?", this may be organized, better, so
I realized that the real question is "why is this branded as 'twitter'
symbols?"

~~~
araneae
SEO

------
biafra
I miss the recycling symbols: ♺, ♻, ♲, ♼ and ♽ Useful for "classic" retweets.

------
stuartjmoore
There are much more typographically useful symbols. I made a Google
spreadsheet to keep track of the ones I use:

‘ ’ “ ” — … • ½ ™ Ⅳ and lots of other ones that are much less useful.

------
aw3c2
___1\. Doubleclick character and press Ctrl+C, 2. Open your Twitter and press
Ctrl+V_ __

Does not work in Opera (10.52).

~~~
lmkg
Double-clicking the character doesn't always work for me in Opera 10.51
(winXP), but highlighting the character by click-dragging always does.

------
luckyland
So that's what they're called.

